# Epic Fantasy Without So Much Sex



## Gyarachu (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, I was wondering if anyone could recommend any epic fantasy novels/series that don't have large amounts of sexual content. I know, I know. I am asking for a bit much, but honestly it is just something I don't care for and oftentimes can ruin an otherwise good book for me. For some reason it is just a pet-peeve of mine. I would deeply appreciate any suggestions.

My guidelines for my tastes are fairly simple:

1. Epic and big, but not like Wheel of Time big.

2. Not a carefully constructed allegory against religion.

3. As stated, no high amounts of sexual content.

That's really it. I understand number 3 might be a tough filter to strain through, but let's see what you've got. Many thanks!


----------



## Skodt (Aug 17, 2013)

Lord of the Rings
Stormlight archives- Brandon Sanderson
The Warded Man- Peter Brett (Minor sex, but nothing major)
Narnia
John Carter
Ra Salvador's series on Dark elves. 
Of Course there is Harry Potter
Jeff Wheeler has a series out
Dune- Though this is admitted more Sci-Fi
Hunger Games
The Sword of true( This is long though like 11 books.)
Eragon
Maximum Ride Series (Though I hated the final installment of the book. It is also 12 books, but they are short.)
Rangers Apprentice
Brotherhood
Percy Jackson
The Mortal Instruments
The Infernal Devices
The Hobbit

That should get you started.


----------



## Gyarachu (Aug 28, 2013)

> Lord of the Rings
> Stormlight archives- Brandon Sanderson
> The Warded Man- Peter Brett (Minor sex, but nothing major)
> Narnia
> ...



Thank you, this is very helpful! I just picked up some Brandon Sanderson and am enjoying it quite a bit.


----------

